# Comcast SportsNet Philadelphia



## Zach2 (May 18, 2003)

This is why we cannot have Comcast SportsNet Philadelphia on Satellite. Any ideas on how we could get it (i.e. petition etc.)?


Thank you for your question about Comcast Sports Net Philadelphia. The owner, Comcast Spectacor, will not offer the Sports Net service to DIRECTV. We have done all we could to change this situation, including filing a complaint with the FCC concerning Comcast Spectacor's decision not to provide Philadelphia area sports programming to satellite customers. However, as of today, we are still unable to offer you this service.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Why dont fox Start its Own Philly Sports Service to directv Subs 


I dont have to worry about ccsn Philly I could just walk over to my step brothers and watch a game


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

This doesn't bother me that much because I'm not a fan of any of the Philadelphia sports teams. Most of the time the team that Philadelphia is playing has there announcers and coverage so I just watch them.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I still think Rupert will try to swing a deal with Comcast for carriage.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I'd rather see Rupert start up a Fox Sports Net Mid-Atlantic and then buy up the rights to Philly/Balt/Wash teams and leave Comcast with nothing.

Oh, and then take all of the FSN off any comcast carriage like Comcast has kept CSN off of satellite.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

Unfortunately Comcast owns the Sixers and Flyers and the stadium they play in, so anyone else covering those teams won't happen.
There is a little loophole in the law, because they are not up-linked to a Satellite but only land based (Cable) they do not have to sell it to any of the DBS companies.
It is probably why the penetration in Philadelphia is so small.

Just my luck!!!


----------



## apc1 (Dec 4, 2002)

This is one of my biggest problems. I build systems for MDU properties and install residential homes and the lack of satellite to be able to deliver this channel gives Philadelphia the lowest DBS penetration in the country. RCbridge is right in that Comcast owning the teams is the single reason they will continue to dominate this market. If they did offer it, i'd be busy as hell.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

That really is a scandal. A single company owns the MSO, the channel, The arena, and the TEAMS too.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Philly is the *****. Baltimore Orioles games and Washington Wizards games are available on Comcast Sportsnet from the D.C. Area on Direc Tv. But no Philadelphia games 76ers, Flyers, or Phillies games are available for a home town call of the game on Satellite. I say just watch the other teams network if the game is available. The Only Folks who would be left out is people who lived in and or around the Philadelphia T.V. market who would be blacked out from a Philadelphia game because of Regional Blackout Territorial Restrictions. For Example if the Phillies are playing the Mets. Usually the game will be available on Fox Sports Net New York or MSG. Problem easily solved. Watch the New York Call of the game.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

[  

Those games are also blacked out it doesn't matter which network is carring it ESPN or MSG etc, the only exception is usually the Majors CBS,ABC,NBC and FOX!!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Yup, same here....... All Yankee games on YES blacked out on ESPN........


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> That really is a scandal. A single company owns the MSO, the channel, The arena, and the TEAMS too.


Yeah And thats Just the Half of it


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Why would you worry if the game is blacked out on ESPN if it was available on YES. Atleast you are still getting to see the game. Personally I'd rather see the Home Town Feed of a game other than ESPN. Especially if a game is on ESPN 2. I can't stand that continuous "Bottom Line" of scores and Data running at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Msguy said:


> Why would you worry if the game is blacked out on ESPN if it was available on YES. Atleast you are still getting to see the game.


Ah, but you can't get YES with E* ... Charlie hasn't negotiated a "fair rate" for this channel yet.  So those in NYC and area can only see the Yankees on the occasional Saturday FOX game or OTA games on WCBS.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Yeah that's too bad for folks who have Dish. Direc Tv carries YES and Just about EVERY Yankee Game is available on YES Network unless it's a Saturday afternoon game on YES and it conflicts with the Fox Saturday baseball game of the week Rule where all games on Regional Sports Networks are Blacked out unless you live in that teams Home Television Market. Real Bummer.


----------



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> That really is a scandal. A single company owns the MSO, the channel, The arena, and the TEAMS too.


Plus the same company donated considerable millions to the Republican party, which dominates the FCC, which renewed the program access laws (but didnt remove the land line loophole, even though the FCC had the authority). Comcast is also favored amongst local Philadelphia city council men (what one expects if Comcast is based in Philadelphia and employs here), and RCN was considerably delayed trying to get their foot in Philadelphia market.



> I still think Rupert will try to swing a deal with Comcast for carriage.


If Rupert would have bought DirecTV 2 years ago (the bid before Echostar's bid), it would have been easier.

Comcast at that time had less subscribers and less national power as a company. Now, Comcast is the largest cable company.

DirecTV and Dish could have also pulled the QVC Network, which then Comcast owned 57%, Liberty owned the 42% of the network. QVC would have hurt sales revenue, and Comcast's cash flow would have decreased. Now, QVC is 98% owned by Liberty Media and no longer associated with Comcast, except for being Philadelphia area based.

I believe DirecTV is also avoiding carrying some of Comcast's newer national cable channels such as E!Style, and G4 because of this, although DirecTV can sign deals for them.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

It's called a Monopoly! A monopoly of bad teams!


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

In short Summary of this thread. If you live in the Philadelphia TV market and have a dish. Chances are the Phillies, 76ers, or Flyers game isn't going to be on because Comcast Philly isn't on DTV. If you live outside of the Philly area and Philly is playing someone if the game is available on the other teams RSN Network. You should still be able to see the game. If you live in Philly. Get the local Cable so you can see the Philly games.


----------



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/business/6548640.htm

What's scary:



> According to a report issued last week by Halfon's organization, a key strategy centers on high-speed fiber-optic networks that cable companies can use to distribute programming without using satellites. One such network, which already reaches 130 major markets, is being assembled by former Charter Communications CEO Jerry Kent.
> 
> Kent makes no bones about his plans. After his company, Cequel III, teamed with Corvis Corp. in February and agreed to pay $129 million for Broadwing Communications, Kent told Multichannel News that his goal was to provide an end-run around the program-access rules.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

The more absurd that the Cable companies make this, the more likely this loophole will be closed. I just hope Charlie and Rupert can take enough of cable's subcribers away to cripple them enough. Then send the Lawyer brigade to fix this problem.


----------

